# ausphotographers.net



## luckydog (Jul 27, 2003)

A friend from work runs this site. It is a great place to upload your images to (and yes you can link your URL's into here), and they are just breaking in on the stock photography scene so you never know you may actually sell a photo or two! 
On top of this they also run a monthly photo competition with certificates and prize money to the winner.

Check it out at www.ausphotographers.net


----------



## motcon (Jul 28, 2003)

i get 'domain name can't be found' :/


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Oops, my bad   
Try this one....
www.aus-photographers.com


----------

